# Both Analog Lab AND Pigments?



## ohm-ish (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi 
I bought Arturia Analog Lab V on sale.
It's not bad, but there's not much to tweak/change in settings and..
I just got Arturia Pigments. That I love!
I'm not much of a keyboard player/nerd. But I love synths, arps, pads etc.
It's nice to have some keyboards but I don't need to have both plugins, too much to choose from..

I'd rather keep Pigments and refund/sell Analog Lab if possible.
Don't you think I can get some decent "analog" keyboard sounds just in pigments?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2022)

For sure. If by ‘analog’ you mean plain old subtractive synthesis, Pigments is very capable to produce those types of sounds. And more (samples, granular, wavetable, additive).


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2022)

Example of nice “cyberpunk-y” Pigments presets by @Voider


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 22, 2022)

I downloaded Arturia's Analog Lab V as a demo yesterday.

What I got: 
- 2000 presets covering 35 different synths. 
- A surprise feature of Lab V is the power of its preset database. It auto recognized all +1000 Synclavier V presets (owned separately) and incorporated them for easy access inside Lab V. Sweet.

Which lets me think a use case for me and OP: use your Pigments (Synclavier for me) for patch creation, then the power of Lab V DB to search your sounds alongside 2000 elite designer patches. 

Don't know if Pigments has a similar feature found in Synclav V: sample mode allows me to record any sound I like (i.e., from Lab V) re-sample it into Synclav for endless tweaking. 

Will test today as I especially am liking the SEM presets I have heard inside Lab V; wondering what some tweakage might uncover....

Analog Lab V looks/sounds better the more I roll with it. 

Thanks Doc for the cyber punk-y link = gnarly morning music.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 22, 2022)

I have Collection V8 and still use Labs for reasons you mention Bill.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 22, 2022)

I find Labs to have a great bread and butter selection of presets for all V8 instruments. I had the full V8 collection and Pigments, but sold it due to not gelling with softsynths at all. After a while, I missed some of the V8 stuff and bought Labs on the sale too. Great deal and am pleased to have some of the instrument presets back.

I do like the GUI of Labs 4 better. Navigation was easier and had less emphasis on being a shop to buy soundpacks (or whatever they're called) from. Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## ohm-ish (Feb 22, 2022)

I found this too:








The Ultimate List of FREE Arturia Pigments Presets


Looking for the ultimate list of free Arturia Pigments presets? Then you're in the right place! Arturia Pigments 3 is a unique and inspiring synth VST which has allowed sound designers to create an incredible array of patches. It already comes bundled with a large number of great sounding...




www.betterbeatsblog.com




Maybe some of it is good


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 22, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I do like the GUI of Labs 4 better. Navigation was easier and had less emphasis on being a shop to buy soundpacks (or whatever they're called) from. Maybe I'm just getting old.


A shop is prevalent inside IKM plugins as well. Then on a completely non-vst freebie JDownloader -- it too has a "contribute" page = sign of the times I guess. 
Oh, and please click here to _buy me a coffee_:______[joke]


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 22, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> A shop is prevalent inside IKM plugins as well. Then on a completely non-vst freebie JDownloader -- it too has a "contribute" page = sign of the times I guess.



Yeah. Revenue is probably in the presets these days.


----------

